# how r the desings in .nfo files made???



## tango_cash (Jul 26, 2006)

hi i think many of u would have seen designs like these i have seen a man and a woman made this way.does ne 1 know how they are made????


 ...........\\\\\|///
..........(^▄ ▄^)
..........(...(_)...)
............\..--../_
........./¯¯Y¯¯\.\ ... ...........♪.....♪.....♪....♪
.........|._.\_.....|\_.\ .......♪....♪.....♪
..........\__\......|...\..\ .......♪....♪
......(¯¯¯\...\_|/¯¯\__\_________oooooo
........)===ºººº====0000=========)
......(____/¯¯¯\__/
........./..../.........\...\
..__./._/.............\._.\__
(____ /.............(_____)


----------



## iMav (Jul 26, 2006)

this is i think ascii designing google ascii designs and u will find a lot of them and even ways to make em .....


----------



## RCuber (Jul 26, 2006)

Its called ASCII Art.


----------



## thecyclone2k (Jul 26, 2006)

There are softwares to make it.

1st a normal image is selected then converted to ASCII and then made into .nfo!

Or, there are premade ones, which you can use.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jul 26, 2006)

well i think People work hard and make them using a text editor . they're not premade .


----------



## thecyclone2k (Jul 26, 2006)

Not really. There are softwares by which, you can convert images to ASCII texts. I have software which has premade designs.


----------



## rakeshishere (Jul 26, 2006)

@thecyclone2k
Can u give the names of the s/w...Plz


----------



## blueshift (Jul 26, 2006)

thecyclone2k said:
			
		

> Not really. There are softwares by which, you can convert images to ASCII texts. I have software which has premade designs.



The one you think is different. That s/w will convert the image into colored ascii characters and the resutant file is fairly large. I had tht s/w too.

@tango_cash:
As Zeeshan said, these are the (hard) efforts of the people to make them. They are not made using any software.


----------



## rakeshishere (Jul 26, 2006)

blueshift said:
			
		

> The one you think is different. That s/w will convert the image into colored ascii characters and the resutant file is fairly large. I had tht s/w too.
> 
> @tango_cash:
> As Zeeshan said, these are the (hard) efforts of the people to make them. They are not made using any software.



Common thats not possible for some1 to sit and create stuff like this...There is some s/w dfntly or some easy method..People knowing about this DO POST UR OPINIONS coz i wanted to ask this question from so many days and was very eager to know how is it done


----------



## thecyclone2k (Jul 26, 2006)

Who has got that much patience to type on??


----------



## blueshift (Jul 26, 2006)

I said it. These are not s/w made. 

Some people *do* create it from scratch in any text editor. Never think that nobody has patience.


----------



## rohan (Jul 26, 2006)

Try Email Effects from Sig Software: *www.sigsoftware.com/emaileffects/


----------



## blueshift (Jul 26, 2006)

thanks rohan.


----------



## rakeshishere (Jul 26, 2006)

@rohan
Hey really cool s/w but any other which will make readymade ones from ur images...I just wanna thank u for sharing this info ...whrz the thanx button


----------



## multi (Jul 26, 2006)

@tango_cash  chek this sites ,

1)  *www.text-image.com/index.html
2) *www.chris.com/ascii/ 

 some softwares sites 

1) *www.ascii-art-generator.com/
2) *www.xoyosoft.com/mas/

 hope it helps


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jul 26, 2006)

see this for all ur answers *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ASCII_art
specially the 'Online' section under 'External links' at bottom

and *www.network-science.de/ascii/

BTW @MODs.. what are multiple spaces collapsed to one in the posts and the signature... u dont fancy ascii art or what?


----------



## rakeshishere (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanx roller coaster and multi....thanx thanx a lot,,,,can any1 tell me where is thanx button gone...Atleast now


----------



## blueshift (Jul 26, 2006)

are its no more here now!


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jul 27, 2006)

rakeshishere said:
			
		

> Thanx roller coaster and multi....thanx thanx a lot,,,,can any1 tell me where is thanx button gone...Atleast now




never mind the thankx button there always is the rep icon.. he he..
.
.
.


----------



## rohan (Jul 27, 2006)

try some software known as ASCGen dotnet(or maybe ASCGen .net).. whatever. It's there on sf. Don't know the link, but it can convert your images(*.gif, *.bmp, *.jpeg......) to ASCII Art.


----------



## rakeshishere (Jul 27, 2006)

rohan said:
			
		

> try some software known as ASCGen dotnet(or maybe ASCGen .net).. whatever. It's there on sf. Don't know the link, but it can convert your images(*.gif, *.bmp, *.jpeg......) to ASCII Art.



awesome....Man this thread is becoming a lot helpful 2 me...one more buddy after rollercoaster to added for reputation


----------



## paul_007 (Jul 28, 2006)

its gr8 , i have been lookin for this information since months, actually i didnt knew , what to search in the internet, but finally it is right here..


----------



## blueshift (Jul 28, 2006)

These links will help:

ASCII Art beta
Magic ASCII Studio


----------



## knight17 (Jul 29, 2006)

*It is easy....*

It is not at all difficult to create ASCII Art. See this example 



     █       █  
     █       █     
     █ ███     
     ███             
     ████
     █   ███
     █      ██                      I write"K" hope it looks so 
     █           █
     █
     █



I dont know whether it will look good..but I made this with an automated tool..

Here are some links that may help those who are interested in ASCII ART
 Some interesting URL about Text Art

*www.network-science.de/ascii/
Generate an ASCII graphic from a word or text. Over 130 figlet fonts.

*www.leitner.bz.it/pmwiki.php/Kunst/ASCIIArt
Color background images for the desktop (1024x768). Free for personal use.

*www.acid.org/info/mirror/jgs/history.html
The History of ASCII (Text) Art

*www.paulsmithfoundation.org/
A site about Paul Smith, a man with cerebral palsy who creates art with a typewriter.

*www.degraeve.com/img2txt.php
or *www.degraeve.com/gif2txt.php
This script takes the URL of a GIF, JPG, or PNG image and converts that image into ASCII text or colored HTML. Not very useful, but pretty cool.

*www.chris.com/ascii/
Christopher Johnson's ASCII Art Collection

*www.penceland.com/ascii.html
ASCII Art world - include many information about ASCII Art

*www.text-image.com/
Online converter that makes an HTML text page from any type of image submitted.

*studenten.freepage.de/meph/ascii/ascii.htm
ASCII ART and more ...

*www.asciimator.net/
Online ASCII Animator

*dmoz.org/Arts/Visual_Arts/ASCII_Art/Software/
Many links about ASCII Art

*asciiartgallery.com/
The showcase of computer keystroke ASCII Art

*www.writersservices.com/wps/s1_prep_art_text.htm
Preparing art/text - The website for writers


----------

